# Space Oddity in  Space



## silkstone (May 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right section, but I loved it so much I wanna share.

Great footage of the ISS along with some good music.

[yt]KaOC9danxNo#![/yt]
Thx to Mindweaver for showing my how to embed

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KaOC9danxNo#!

Sorry I don't know how to embed video in to the forum


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right section, but I loved it so much I wanna share.
> 
> Great footage of the ISS along with some good music.
> 
> ...



I seen this earlier, and it's a Great video!  To embed a youtube video do this [yt]KaOC9danxNo#![/yt]

[yt]KaOC9danxNo#![/yt]


----------



## VulkanBros (May 13, 2013)

Cool - just cool


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 13, 2013)

I just seen this on Flipboard


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 13, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 14, 2013)

First Canadian to walk in space and first person to make a music video in space. Feel proud to be a Canadian


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2013)

*WATCH LIVE @ 6:45 ET: Three Astronauts Undock from ISS*

WATCH LIVE @ 6:45 ET: Three Astronauts Undock from ISS



> Two astronauts and a Russian cosmonaut will return home from the International Space Station tonight (May 13) and you can watch their landing live online.
> 
> Canadian astronaut Chris Hadfield, American astronaut Tom Marshburn and cosmonaut Roman Romanenko are preparing to leave the space station aboard a Russian-built Soyuz spacecraft for a planned landing at 10:31 p.m. EDT (0231 May 14 GMT) on the Central Asian steppes of Kazakhstan, where the local time will be early Tuesday morning.




http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html


----------



## HossHuge (May 14, 2013)

It cost somewhere between $8k to $20k to bring that guitar to space.


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> It cost somewhere between $8k to $20k to bring that guitar to space.



Totally worth it.


----------



## DannibusX (May 14, 2013)

I hope they paid the licensing fees for the performance.  RIAA is gonna be on them otherwise.

(not really, but it could happen I suppose)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> It cost somewhere between $8k to $20k to bring that guitar to space.



i wonder how much it cost to bring his mustache to space?


----------



## silkstone (May 14, 2013)

at $5,357 per kilo his mustach would weight around 0.325gms so around $1.75

Source: http://www.tovatech.com/blog/4448/lab-scale/kern-precision-scales-can-weigh-mustaches-too
http://www.futron.com/upload/wysiwy...rs/Space_Transportation_Costs_Trends_0902.pdf


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2013)

silkstone said:


> at $5,357 per kilo his mustach would weight around 0.325gms so around $1.75
> 
> Source: http://www.tovatech.com/blog/4448/lab-scale/kern-precision-scales-can-weigh-mustaches-too
> http://www.futron.com/upload/wysiwy...rs/Space_Transportation_Costs_Trends_0902.pdf



oh cool. i will pay that tab.


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh cool. i will pay that tab.



technically, his mustache didn't come from earth, so shipping it was free. It grew in space.

Yes, a fellow Canadian has an alien mustache on his face.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

Awesome video! Lens flares FTW!

But seriously, this guy is awesome, I've been following some of his videos aboard the ISS for a while now, the guy is a genius, you guys up north have good reason to be proud of him!


----------



## HossHuge (May 16, 2013)

12 000 000 views.


----------



## HossHuge (May 17, 2013)

He's back home now.

Does anyone  on Earth have a better job? 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/05/16/chris-hadfield-astronaut-speaks.html


----------



## Inceptor (May 28, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> I hope they paid the licensing fees for the performance.  RIAA is gonna be on them otherwise.
> 
> (not really, but it could happen I suppose)



As far as I know, they got approval from Bowie.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2013)

Inceptor said:


> As far as I know, they got approval from Bowie.



Bowie is cool like that


----------



## silkstone (May 28, 2013)

Bowie is just cool. 

He's been one of my favourite artists since I saw him as a kid in the labyrinth


----------

